# Razor Scooters and harmful chemicals?



## terra623 (Dec 27, 2009)

My mom bought my son a scooter for his birthday. He loves warning labels so of course he spots the one on the bottom of the box right away. It says something about this product containing known harmful chemicals according to California proposition 65 or something (can't look now cause my son is here playing and I have hidden scooter in closet where it is currently forgotten) needless to say I am unsure to whether i want him using it...anyone know anything about this? I tried to google it and found nothing only safety recalls for a different type of razor scooter due to mechanical issues. apparently it's a common warning on many other products- it came up for ceramics, a different brand bike, some other things...this is really buggin me I hate to be a worry wart, but what the hell it isn't sitting right with me...


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Everything is toxic according to those standards. Really, as long as he's not chewing on it, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

i will say that California proposition 65 is so stringent that almost everything in the world needs that warning, when in CA you will see it in the front of every public building without fail. it is probably about some rubber or plastic and its off gassing, maybe just give it a good washing off with hot soapy water let it air out for a few days.

the CA law was about informing the consumer, rather than saying something needed removing from the market. hell i think some earth grown things has the warning too. Sunlight would probably fit into the category if they tried to sell it in CA, hehehe

hope that helps


----------



## terra623 (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Everything is toxic according to those standards. Really, as long as he's not chewing on it, I wouldn't worry.

hehe yea nope







thanks!


----------



## terra623 (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
i will say that California proposition 65 is so stringent that almost everything in the world needs that warning, when in CA you will see it in the front of every public building without fail. it is probably about some rubber or plastic and its off gassing, maybe just give it a good washing off with hot soapy water let it air out for a few days.

the CA law was about informing the consumer, rather than saying something needed removing from the market. hell i think some earth grown things has the warning too. Sunlight would probably fit into the category if they tried to sell it in CA, hehehe

hope that helps

O.k. thank you...i feel better now guys...


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *•Adorkable•* 
Sunlight would probably fit into the category if they tried to sell it in CA, hehehe

Well, yeah, it's known to cause skin cancer after all!

My guess is that it's a material in the plastic or the paint. Shouldn't be any more an issue than the millions of other things you come in contact with over the course of your life. It's basically a useless label now.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

See this thread about CA warning labels: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1174577


----------

